# LOWERING SPRINGS??



## bxbomber (Apr 22, 2007)

I DONT WANT TO BE ON THE FLOOR SO HOW LOW SHOULD I GO?? "1 1/2" OR 2"?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

no more than 2''. personally I would go with 1.5'' drop. the more you lower it the more stress on front and rear links. of course you can get strong after market links.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree 1.5 and with lower profile 15" wheels it would be like another 1/4 inch.


----------

